#ubuntu-website 2008-08-18
<melat0nin> hi guys, are you still working on the Introduction pages for Intrepid?
<melat0nin> I remember seeing some discussion regarding a presentation of new features etc
<qense> hello
<qense> nand: great you already started with Ubuntu Wanted. I'm sorry that I've looked so away lately. I was at my father's house last weekend and the last week I've had to give most of my attention to another project that I had to finish this weekend. I did some work on creating a PHP class for the Launchpad API, but maybe it's better to postpone that until we've got something more.
<nand> qense: hi! Yeah, in my opinion, it's better to have something working pretty fast, even minimal. That way, hopefully that will attract attention to the project, and more contributors will come :)
<qense> You're right.
<qense> Currently I'm finishing the first stage of the other project. It still needs some attention, but I'm going to spend more attention on Ubuntu Wanted.
<nand> cool!
<qense> You really make the project go faster. I think that's because you're more experienced with this. ;)
<qense> Anyway, I think it would be a good idea to place your list of to-be-done items at the wiki with the assignees
<qense> That way people can see what things need to be done.
<nand> Indeed. And a IRC meeting could be a good idea
<qense> yeah
<nand> the main goal now is to push people to contribute, to work on the project.
<qense> The problem with a maillist is that it's quite slow.
<nand> could you schedule a few proposed times next week on the ML?
<qense> I can do that.
<qense> Are there times you certainly can't come?
<nand> uh, for next week.
<qense> You're the top contributor currently, so you really should be there. ;)
<nand> I'm available all week. That's the advantage of working at home :)
<nand> yeah, but Brainstorm is taking quite a lot of time already, so don't expect too much of me later. I did this mainly to propel the project!
<nand> Maybe we should propose a meeting next monday or tuesday
<nand> that will give time for people to answer
<nand> and give their preferences
<qense> yeah
<qense> Monday would probably be the best for me.
<nand> okay
<qense> I'm going to add that to the response I'm going to write to your last mail.
<nand> I'd rather make a separate thread for the meeting, for better visibility
<qense> Maybe that's indeed better. Not all people look at ongoing discussions.
<qense> We should also make very clear that the volunteer pool won't be added soon.
<nand> yep. The goal of the meeting will be to present the project, and coordinate its development
<qense> I think it would be the best to just invite people interested in helping out in some way. If we're going to Brainstorm again I'm afraid we won't come much further and you already set some clear goals.
<qense> We just need to know who wants to help, how things will be done and who wants to do what.
<oliver_g> hey
<oliver_g> is http://packages.ubuntu.com/ broken atm?
<oliver_g> the packages listed on http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=myth&mode=filename&suite=hardy&arch=any cannot be found
<oliver_g> (see http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/mythtv-database for example)
<oliver_g> any ideas?
<nand> oliver_g: Yep, I heard it was broken. Again.
<oliver_g> hm ok
<oliver_g> as long as this was also heard by someone who can fix it, I'm happy :-)
<oliver_g> thanks
<qense> nand: what's your main programming language?
<nand> well, I don't really have a main one...
<qense> You're an allrounder?
<nand> sort of. I used PHP here because it would save a lot of time by copying a lot of the Brainstorm structure.
<qense> true
<qense> It's also my main language. ;)
<qense> I tried some Python, but I haven't been able to spend much time on it.
<nand> it's great for apps, but I never tried to use it for websites yet
<qense> A bug plus of course is that launchpadlib is Python.
<qense> s/bug/big
<nand> A Drupal module will anyway be done sooner or later, at least for Brainstorm
<qense> Maybe I even don't have to finish my LP lib.
<qense> nand: Should we use #ubuntu-website or #ubuntu-meeting?
<nand> let's start with #ubuntu-website. We might clash with others in #u-meeting
<qense> yeah
<qense> nand: do these times seem reasonable to you? I haven't got much experience with planning international meetings.
<qense> Monday August the 25th, 2008   17.00 UTC
<qense> Tuesday	August the 26th 2008   18.00 UTC
<nand> if it's okay with you, give also some later hours, like 19,20 or 21 UTC.
<nand> that can be quite early for some people otherwise
<nand> (european => still at work, going home, americans => not woken up :) )
<melat0nin> newz2000: have you considered something like this for the introduction: http://nuovext.pwsp.net/
#ubuntu-website 2008-08-19
<qense> hello
<vbabiy> hey qense
#ubuntu-website 2008-08-20
<qense> hello
#ubuntu-website 2008-08-21
<emunkki> is there anything new on the feature tour?
#ubuntu-website 2008-08-22
<qense> hello
<jpds> Hello qense
<qense> nand_: So far there haven't been any responses to the proposal for the Ubuntu Wanted meeting. Maybe we should make it more public?
<nand_> more public?
<qense> wrong phrase
<qense> give it more publicity
<nand_> you can, indeed. On the forums or elsewhere, that could give results. But anyhow, answers or not, I recommend you to set a time tomorrow.
<qense> I think I'm going to place something at the Ubuntu Forums
<nand_> great!
<qense> there is not a single category for things like this at the forums
<nand_> development area?
<qense> The only thing there that comes near is the Idea Pool
<nand_> which should be closed
<nand_> post it on the community cafe otherwise :p
<qense> I think that would be the best option available.
<qense> What the heck. Someone marked the Brainstorm idea for Ubuntu Wanted as a dup
<qense> Shouldn't the other idea be marked as a duplicate for the UW idea, since it's being worked upon?
<nand_> qense: what's the idea number?
<qense> #9810 has been marked as a dup of #5991
<qense> Are older ideas chosen as master by default?
<nand_> the duplicate link look ok to me. And yes, the older is the master by default.
<nand_> I'm marking the master as being in development
<qense> ok
<nand_> added links to the meeting
<nand_> hopefully that will help
<qense> I hope so
<qense> This is the proposal at the Ubuntuforums: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5642570
<nand_> thanks
<qense> thank you too
#ubuntu-website 2008-08-23
<qense> hello
<qense> hello nand
<nand> hi!
<qense> Still no reaction at any of the two proposals for the meeting. :(
<nand> qense: yep, so let's choose a date and hope for people to come :)
<qense> ok
<qense> I think 19 UTC at Tuesday would be the best.
<nand> okay
<qense> Shall I send the announcement just to ubuntu-website, or also to other lists?
<qense> dinner time!
<qense> I'll be back!
<nand> I'd say ubuntu-website only, others MLs won't be interested
<qense> back
<emunkki> what does the meeting concern?
<qense> The Ubuntu Wanted website, but more in details.
<qense> We already have an idea what it should contain, but not who wants to help and there are still some technical things that can need some discussion
<emunkki> k
<qense> Announcement sent to the maillist and placed at my blog!
<nand> hmm, didn't receive the ml message
<qense> I did receive it
<nand> hmm, it was placed on the spam folder by Gmail
<nand> You write like a spam bot :P
<qense> :)
#ubuntu-website 2008-08-24
<qense> hello
#ubuntu-website 2009-08-18
<newz2000> hi mdke, did you see the link I sent yesterday about the kerneltraffic link and the russian porn?
<newz2000> bug #415108
<ubot3> Malone bug 415108 in installation-guide "Online Installation Guide contains link to page with pornography" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/415108
<mdke> newz2000: yes, we have a bug report open about it
<newz2000> mdke: ok, thanks.
<newz2000> It's been brought to my attention a couple tiems from different sources
<mdke> newz2000: bug 415108
<ubot3> Malone bug 415108 in installation-guide "Online Installation Guide contains link to page with pornography" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/415108
#ubuntu-website 2009-08-19
<ryanakca> newz2000: Is the feature tour meeting this week or next?
<newz2000> hey ryanakca
<newz2000> I've been asking the same question. It was supposed to be this week but it's being put off for an inderterminate period of time
<newz2000> Are you wanting to build one for kubuntu and re-use ours if possible?
<ryanakca> Yes
<newz2000> ryanakca: I'd suggest if this is an important feature to move forward without us
<newz2000> do you ahve a list of requirements?
<ryanakca> OK. Nope, at the UDS all that was decided was that "We want a feature tour"
<newz2000> Well, here are some things to consider...
<newz2000> the ubuntu one has too much text and too small graphics
<ryanakca> well, "Feature tour like the Ubuntu.com one http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/904features/ " is what the spec says.
<newz2000> don't copy that for sure
<newz2000> you can do a lot better with less work
<newz2000> You may want to consider nice large images and the main point you want to tell be text overlayed onto the graphic
<newz2000> so that people can get the visual and basic info in one glance
<newz2000> Also, one thing that may not be obvious about our feture tour is that it showcases ubuntu, not necessarily ubuntu 9.04
<newz2000> for each new release we don't do a total revamp, since some of the things that make Ubuntu so great do not change from release to release
 * ryanakca nods
<newz2000> I'm setting a goal to close 10 bugs a day on ubuntu-website. Got 12 yesterday and 12 today.
<newz2000> \o/
<newz2000> BTW, it's been idle in here too long
<newz2000> it's that time of the release where we start to kick things into gear. Hope y'all are ready.
<knome> hello newz2000 :)
<newz2000> hi knome!
 * knome kicks an empty cola bottle in the corner
<newz2000> July was a busy busy month for me
<newz2000> but it's ok, I'm back
<knome> july was definitely busy
<knome> this week has been even more busy, though
<SiDi> hey newz2000
<SiDi> can i kick knome too ? :D
<knome> meh
<SiDi> (if you have some free time, try to fix ubuntu.com's mainpage when images / js are disabled ;) )
<knome> "you" == ?
<SiDi> == newz2000
<SiDi> (i should have answered SyntaxError near '==')
<knome> bah
<knome> i'm hibernating ->
<SiDi> the kernel supports hibernating knomes ? :O
<MTeck> newz2000: so - will there be no pointer created?
#ubuntu-website 2009-08-20
<newz2000> hey, will be on a bit later, sorry missed you
<newz2000> So I've closed 2 dozen bugs but for the most part they've been obsolete
<newz2000> I'm afraid that soon I'm going to have to actually do some work to close them
<alitabuger7> newz2000: How long is it going to take rt@ubuntu.com to even acknowledge the email about SpreadUbuntu. It's been over a week now. Are they considering it? Did they get it? What's going on?
<newz2000> alitabuger7: hi, I don't have a good answer for you because I'm not certain of who hadnles that. Let me see if I can get you an answer, do you happen to have the RT number?
<leftyfb> newz2000: what ever happened to getting spreadubuntu.org to the spreadubuntu.neomenlo.org website?
<newz2000> leftyfb: I think that's what alitabuger7 is referring to. It is in the hands of someone else but I will see if I can find any information.
<leftyfb> i just got here, wasn't aware of it being discussed already :)
<leftyfb> I came up with the original idea back in March and came here to request it in April .. bad timing since everyone was busy with the Jaunty release
<newz2000> I remember. :-)
<newz2000> I think it's a good idea personally.
<alitabuger7> I run that website, so that's why I'm asking. I did not get a number. I sent an email to rt@ubuntu.com, like you asked me to. I have not gotten any feedback on that yet.
<newz2000> oh, you didn't get an auto reply? Hmm
<leftyfb> alitabuger7: hi there. I thought your site was great and deserved the unutilized domain name
<alitabuger7> nothing
<leftyfb> so I took it upon myself to request it back in April
<newz2000> alitabuger7: can you give me your email address you used? (you can /msg me if you prefer to keep it private)
<alitabuger7> I sent it from AliTabuger7@gmail.com and signed it with the same key as I have on launchpad.
<alitabuger7> on LP my username is edb82189
<newz2000> let me look, just a moment
<newz2000> alitabuger7: your ticket number is 7336
<newz2000> let me ping the IS staff to see if I can get an answer
<newz2000> I see that the ticket has been put in a queue but it hasn't been prioritized or assigned yet
<newz2000> a sysadmin is looking at it
<alitabuger7> yeah, leftyfb, that's kind of why I don't really understand why it took so long. They're paying for that domain anyway, and right now it's not doing nearly as much good as it should be.
<alitabuger7> Thank you newz2000
<newz2000> Well, the problem is that there are a lot of things to do and sometimes you get so caught up and focused on the big things that it eats up all your time.
<alitabuger7> Which is a better primary domain, spreadubuntu.com or spreadubuntu.org? I can change the .htaccess so that it pushes all .com traffic to .org and vice-versa.
<alitabuger7> I understand being busy, for sure.
<leftyfb> i'd say stick with .org
<leftyfb> it's not really a commercial entity
<GreySim> But definitely still grab the .com and redirect.
<leftyfb> well, that's up to the admins :)
<alitabuger7> If they direct them to my server, I can choose between the two.
<newz2000> alitabuger7: I think they replied, did you get it?
<alitabuger7> I have recieved an email from nick moffitt
<newz2000> excellent
<alitabuger7> "Please accept my apologies for the delay in replying to you.  We will be in touch shortly with an update on this."
<newz2000> Basically they haven't had time to look at it but Nick himself isn't authorized to make a final decission on this
<newz2000> but he's very responsible, I expect it will get attention soon
<newz2000> it's evening time in Europe which is where the people who need to decide are located
<alitabuger7> Thank you for getting things moving again. I'm sure that the ball is rolling now.
<newz2000> you're welcome
<SiDi> (these damn europeans, they're always somewhere else when we need them :P)
<jpds> newz2000: http://webapps.ubuntu.com/employment/canonical_STA/
<jpds> newz2000: Job summary: Millbank ?
<jpds> I know Millbank's a nice place... but it's not the best thing to put into a job summary ;)
<newz2000> Nice catch. Copy and paste error I think
 * newz2000 checks
<newz2000> all better
<newz2000> thanks jpds
<jpds> No problems.
<SiDi> the kernel dev offer is gone :o
<SiDi> did you find someone ?
<newz2000> :-/ I guess so
 * SiDi waits on a "stupid mascot" job offer to send an application mail !
<newz2000> SiDi: I'll make sure to give you notice before I post such a job to the website. :-)
<SiDi> thanks, newz2000 !
<MadsRH> Any wiki masters here?
<MadsRH> I just need help making a table center on the wiki. Does anyone know how to do that?
<SiDi> i'm not sure you can
<SiDi> you can use the table style to change the inside, but i dont think you can change the positioning :/
<MadsRH> SiDi -> :-( ok, thanks
<SiDi> i just checked : the table style doesnt care about margin style properties
<SiDi> so you cant emulate centering with margins
<SiDi> and since i forgot 75% of CSS, i dont remember how else to center stuff
<MadsRH> okay, I'll work something out - thanks again
<GreySim> I would have to see the markup in question and play with it to be sure, but you *might* be able to set "text-align: center" on the table itself, then "text-align: left" on the table contents.
<MadsRH> Perfect GreySim! I created a tablestyle with text-align:center
<MadsRH> Thanks
<GreySim> No problem, glad it worked. :)
#ubuntu-website 2009-08-21
<SiDi> newz2000: i think gettext is capable of separating strings in html documents
<SiDi> or xhtml, thus xml
<mpt> newz2000, <http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition/cloud> invites people to register for a conference being held last week.
 * newz2000 catches up
<newz2000> SiDi: "capable" is not the same as "excels at"
<newz2000> So if launchpad / gettext excel at this use case of translating an entire html page I will use it
<newz2000> but if it's a chore then I say we just use the wiki which is the same technique we use for release notes
#ubuntu-website 2009-08-22
<brain> hi, is a webmaster from ubuntu.com here. i found a misstake
#ubuntu-website 2010-08-24
<MTecknology> nhandler: how've you been?
<nhandler> MTecknology: Fine. Just a bit busy.
<MTecknology> nhandler: better than doing nothing, right?
<MTecknology> granted lately I've felt that would be a good idea
<cjohnston> newz2000: if your around could you please comment on https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/623614
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 623614 in ubuntu-website "Main download URL is hard to share (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Incomplete]
#ubuntu-website 2010-08-25
<MTecknology> cjohnston: 'can you use a link that causes a 301 instead of the direct link'
<MTecknology> cjohnston: doesn't make sense :P
 * newz2000 was offline yesterday, check's out cjohnston's bug
<cjohnston> hey newz2000!
<cjohnston> I'm only around for a few minutes
<newz2000> I think it's a good plan
<cjohnston> whats that? change the link?
<newz2000> yeah, change the links that point to the download link
<stas_> newz2000: ping
<newz2000> hey stas, in a meeting but you can have some of my attention
<stas_> when you get some time, here's the project i was working on, http://scholarpress.github.com/buddypress-courseware/
<stas_> you'll find there handbook and screens so you can see all the features and workflow
<newz2000> oh, awesome, I was going to work with a friend on that later this month
<stas_> great, we moved it to github, so bugs/patches welcome :)
<newz2000> hi, I'm reading to do a small group of testing on the new wiki theme
<newz2000> mdke: ^
<newz2000> (and everyone here)
<newz2000> I want to start out with a small group in order to avoid getting hundreds of duplicate bugs.
<newz2000> We can catch the first round and then do some fixes, then do broader testing
<knome> newz2000, will it still be publicly available?
<newz2000> yep
<newz2000> it's live now
<knome> okay, what's the url?
<newz2000> you have to log in then go to user preferences and change your theme to "light"
<newz2000> wiki.ubuntu.com
<knome> okay
<knome> nice :)
<knome> thanks
<newz2000> Please report bugs on the theme at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website and TAG them with light-wiki
<knome> hmm
<knome> will there be the last-used breadcrumb?
<newz2000> knome: it's not currently in the theme, but there could be
<knome> the username, Logout and Help texts doesn't seem to be vertically aligned with "Ubuntu Wiki"
<knome> i've noticed i use it a lot in the ubuntu wiki
<newz2000> it does look off, doesn't it
<newz2000> Will you go ahead and file bugs on them?
<knome> them == which all? :)
<newz2000> as many as you can. :-)
<knome> hehe
<newz2000> If you just do one or two some one else will catch others
<knome> do you want a bug for the last-used breadcrumb?
<newz2000> For canonical's intranet theme I created a drop down menu of favourites and the breadcrumb trail, maybe that would be a good oslution here
<newz2000> knome: sure
<knome> okay, i'll add that as well
<newz2000> Thanks for your testing (and anyone else who would like to test too)
<knome> newz2000, no problem sir
<newz2000> Hmm... I thought I had the "subscribed" links list showing in testing... wonder what happened with that
<knome> is the space with two separators between Edit and Info links intentional?
<newz2000> no, it's a config issue, gotta correct the wikiconf.py
<knome> okay
<knome> want me to file a bug?
<newz2000> sure
<knome> okay
* newz2000 changed the topic of #ubuntu-website to: The Ubuntu Web Presence Team | We have an email list | see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Website for more info | Test the "light" theme on wiki.u.c and tag bugs as light-wiki in ubuntu-website product
<knome> the "more actions" dropdown is not vertically aligned - do you want a new bug for that or attach it to the other vert-align bug?
<newz2000> you can add it to the other one
<knome> okay
<knome> have you planned to add more padding to the edit etc. links?
<knome> so that they would span the whole "bar" vertically?
<knome> would make hitting them more easy
<newz2000> knome: no, not really
<knome> really?!
<knome> the orange "Ubuntu Wiki" does have bottom-padding
<newz2000> oh, vertically
<newz2000> yes, that would be a good plan
<knome> mmh
<knome> okay
<knome> i'll add another bug
<newz2000> thanks
<knome> np :)
<knome> is the weird alignment of the frontpage "boxes" a bug ?
 * newz2000 checks
<newz2000> that is a side-effect
<knome> okay
<newz2000> may not be easily fixed
<knome> that's what i thought
<newz2000> because it is centered in the content area
<knome> yeah
<knome> it probably will be tackled later, when this theme is default
<newz2000> while I'm eager to fix all defects, this one is the type of thing I'm very itnerested in seeing
<newz2000> I couldn't test with live data easily
<knome> is it only me, but is the wiki slow again?
<knome> is it a bug that the tabled do not have separator lines anymore automatically?
<newz2000> it happens from tiem to time, especially when doing saves
<knome> former or latter? x)
<newz2000> knome: it might have been deliberate, would you file a bug and we'll investigate the best solution?
<knome> okay, i'll do
<newz2000> my first comment was for your first comment, my second for your second
<knome> oki ;)
<newz2000> tags must be cached for some type
<knome> hmm?
<knome> i suppose it's intentional that the subheading sizes are quite small?
<newz2000> its my opinion that all of the font sizes are a bit small, but I copied that right from ubuntu.com
<knome> ...want a bug? :P
<newz2000> I'd say if it's diff than ubuntu.com then yes
<newz2000> if you want to file it, then ok, I'll reject it if it's the same as ubuntu.com and others coming after can see it. :-)
<knome> i'm not sure...
<knome> is it planned that the wikipages can also use <h1> (=Title=) ?
<newz2000> knome: not sure what you mean by that
<newz2000> can you give an example of a page?
<knome> let me file an another bug first
<newz2000> sure
<knome> in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/Artwork/Maverick, the biggest header size we've used is == Title ==
<knome> that's why the subheadings look small. so, are we supposed to be using = Title = as well? :)
<newz2000> That will be a tough one
<newz2000> The problem is that people used a sub-heading because they thought the styles for the main heading were too big
<knome> yeah, but now with the new theme... i'd rather bump all the headings up
<knome> because === is too small
<newz2000> but what about others who used = heading= ?
<knome> "Icon" under "New Xubuntu Logo" is === !
<newz2000> wow
<newz2000> I guess file a bug and expect discussion
<knome> okay
<knome> i'll do that, thanks
<knome> btw, the last edited ... by ... link is somewhat weird
<knome> or, in weird place
<knome> also, do you think some pages (like toolbars that xubuntu uses) could span the whole space horizontally?
 * newz2000 looks again
<newz2000> regarding last-edited, that does look out of place, regarding the spanning full width, I think it needs to be discussed
<newz2000> I'm going to get some lunch, feel free to file bugs. If you're thinking them there's a good chance someone else will too.
<knome> okay
<knome> bon appetit
<newz2000> Thanks. ;-)
#ubuntu-website 2010-08-26
 * nhandler just filed a few bugs
<knome> nhandler, http://iampaddy.com/lifebelow600/
 * newz2000 is on a conference call talking about mhall119's great django work
<Daviey> o/
<newz2000> hey Daviey and zematynnad
<zematynnad> hey!
<Mez> am I in trouble ? :P
<Mez> (15:29 <Daviey> Can you join #ubuntu-website please?
<jpds> Mez: True.
<Daviey> Mez, Oh you are :)
<Daviey> in DEEP trouble.
<Daviey> dunno what for yet..
<knome> please, no dirty details.
<Daviey> Mez, This is the place we should be having discussions about summit devel.. So useful for you to be here.
<knome> Daviey, is your warderobe purple yet?
<Daviey> knome, getting there! :/
<knome> i'd love to read a new post once you get there!
<Daviey> knome, Give me a couple more months... Already have 2-3 x purple shirts and a couple of purple jumpers.  I visited my parents recently, and my father commented that it was an "odd" colour for a man :S
<knome> Daviey, ouch ;) well, you're a strong man and can wear any color, right? :)
<Daviey> <-- king of cool. :)
<jpds> Daviey: Doesn't he use Ubuntu.
<jpds> Daviey: I thought popey was elvis?
<knome> Daviey, hehe. :D
<Daviey> jpds, They do.. but they couldn't get used to the buttons on the left, so they are on the right :(
<knome> well the buttons belong to the right, so i can't blame them
<jpds> knome: We drive on the left side of the road.
<knome> jpds, you're wrong. :)
<knome> even if i envy you living in britain and even if i don't have a driver's license, i still think you're wrong in the driving side issue.
<mhall119> newz2000: talkin about me?
<mhall119> Daviey: sorry I didn't get your message until just now
<Daviey> mhall119, No worries...
<Daviey> mhall119, zematynnad has also been working on summit theme
<Daviey> He hasn't been working from your django theme
<Daviey> I think he really wants to push his changes into your branch..
<Daviey> I'm pretty sure he's going to be trying to do that, perhaps set a merge proposal against your branch
<Daviey> Would you be able to help with that?
<Daviey> ( mhall119, BTW - this seems like a really good place to discuss summit, long term)
<mhall119> Daviey: sure, I'll help however I can
<Daviey> mhall119, you rock!
<Daviey> Shame zematynnad is offline now :(
<mhall119> so, not #ubuntu-uds for discussing summit?
<Daviey> mhall119, Well i really think we need to get better at generally cross-communication regarding ubuntu-websites.
<mhall119> Daviey: I'd like to add a #uds microblog feed to summit, like we have #locoteams for LD
<Daviey> Providing this channel doesn't get overloaded
<Daviey> mhall119, AWESOME!
<mhall119> true, I don't think this channel get's used enough to be overloaded
<Daviey> mhall119, I think technically, this is a really good place to discuss devel
<mhall119> okay by me
<Daviey> and support/discussions could happen in #ubuntu-uds ?
<mhall119> for summit itself?
<Daviey> well yeah.. in previous UDS people have said whilst at UDS and planning.. XYZ doesn't work
<Daviey> That could happen in #ubuntu-uds
<Daviey> But talking about development of the site, could happen here?
<mhall119> holding dev discussions in #ubuntu-locoteams has gotten us a lot of extra input and contributors I don't think we'd have otherwise
<Daviey> very good point
<Daviey> Perhaps direct users here then... not being a long time lurker in here, i don't know how well that flows.
<mhall119> Daviey: you should send an email to loco-contacts asking for ideas of new features
<mhall119> and soliciting contributions while we're at it
<newz2000> hey mhall119, Daviey was talking highly about your work with the django stuff for UDS
<newz2000> I suggested he move discussions about actual implementation (html/python/etc) here
<newz2000> it was starting to lean towards themeing related stuff and reducing duplication of efforts
<mhall119> newz2000: I've been trying to keep my non-django parts identical to light-base-theme to avoid duplication
<mhall119> and theming various Django apps has helped me stream-line the django part
<newz2000> good plan
<mhall119> though I don't think I'm taking advantage of all the visual styles that have been created in the new theme
<mhall119> mostly I use main-content and minor-content article blogs
<mhall119> blocks
<newz2000> That's a trick. You can make it fit your specific app better but then it's harder to re-use code for other apps
<mhall119> well all the css and everything is still there, I'm just not familiar with it all to use it in things like locodir and summit
<mhall119> but the more I use it, the more I learn
<mhall119> and it does make some pretty Django sites
<mhall119> except I still don't like the full-width header and footer
<mhall119> :(
<mhall119> and cjohnston is pushing me to change that for loco.u.c at least
<newz2000> you are the community ;-)
<mhall119> yeah, I just didn't want to deviate from light-base-theme that much
<newz2000> I would like you to feel comfortable bringing light-base-theme with you if it is in the interest of the community.
<newz2000> and with that, I will go foraging for sustenance.
#ubuntu-website 2010-08-29
<MTecknology> fricker... I thought I was ready to merge changes for the drupal theme once I hashed out the RTL... I forgot about frop down menus
<mdke> newz2000: wiki theme looks good. Quick comments I'd have are (a) the width is not being used properly in the main page content, because of an unnecessary left hand indentation; and (b) there is two much vertical space used up by the top area before the page content starts; (c) I think the page header itself should show that it is the wiki, possibly in the logo
<mdke> newz2000: will give it a bit more of a whirl in due course
<nhandler> mdke: I know there are bugs for a and b already. Not sure about c
<mdke> nhandler: ok thanks
<mhall119> Daviey: created a merge proposal for summit
#ubuntu-website 2011-08-22
<mhall119> cjohnston: nigelb: any objections to me pushing the current 1.x branch to production?
<nigelb> go go go
<cjohnston> summit? no
<cjohnston> mhall119: please make sure that 1.x is merged into trunk as well
<cjohnston> i think trunk is ready (or about ready) for a release
<cjohnston> nigelb: did you ever fix lpupdate
<nigelb> cjohnston: lpupdate is not broken.
<nigelb> Its a red herring
<mhall119> cjohnston: one of the changes to 1.x is adding the today link to the menu, would you be able to add that to uds.u.c today also?
<cjohnston> ya
<mhall119> cool
<mhall119> cjohnston: summit is deployed, so whenever you can add that, thanks
<mhall119> cjohnston: bugger, they changed the UDS main-nav, we don't match anymore
<daker> >:(
#ubuntu-website 2011-08-23
<daker> mhall119, http://www.junauza.com/2011/08/best-linux-distributions-for-kids-and.html
<nigelb> let me guess, qimo?
<daker> yep
<mhall119> daker: awesome, thanks for the link
<daker> ツ
<daker> >:(
<daker> newz2000, where should i report bugs about cdimage.ubuntu.com ?
<newz2000> daker: probably an RT
<jpds> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-cdimage/+filebug
<daker> hello
#ubuntu-website 2011-08-24
<daker> =>:(
<mhall119> daker: not having a good day?/
<daker> no, my MPs are still waiting :/
<daker> where is cjohnston ?
<mhall119> probably working
<nigelb> daker: LD or summit?
<daker> LD
 * nigelb points to cjohnston
<daker> summit is another story ツ
<nigelb> I reviewed most of summit related except for mine last week
<mhall119> hey, summit just got a deployment 2 days ago
<nigelb> mhall119: oh yeah!
<daker> has anyone seen https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/?
<nigelb> I have, mhall119's team probably made it.
<daker> its not open source :/
<mhall119> most of what we make isn't open source :(
<nigelb> mhall119: I beg to differ. Isn't alot of what ISD open source?
<nigelb> Except for the bits thta touch payment gateways.
<mhall119> lots of stuff isn't open source just because it wasn't open sourced
<mhall119> not for any security or business reasons
<nigelb> I thought they kept growing more open
<nigelb> like SSO.
<mhall119> we are
<nigelb> Or configglue
<nigelb> how I love configglue.
<mhall119> but there's more smaller bits that haven't been open sourced
<mhall119> I don't
<nigelb> lol
<cjohnston> daker: I have two MPs still waiting for review too
<daker> cjohnston, will try to give the LTP one another test tonight
<cjohnston> ok
<mtaylor> hey all ... I'd love to talk to someone about wiki openid integration. I'm investigating SSO logins for wiki.openstack.org (use use login.ubuntu.com for all of the rest of our systems)
<mtaylor> but the openid plugin for moinmoin on launchpad seems to be closed source :(
<mtaylor> (also, I'd love to get review.openstack.org and jenkins.openstack.org recognized by login.ubuntu.com at some point, although that's less pressing)
<Daviey> mtaylor: https://code.launchpad.net/~rowan/moin-openid/bugfix looks open?
<Daviey> Although doesn't have a licence :/
<mtaylor> Daviey: haha
<mtaylor> Daviey: beuno told me that it's upstreamed as of moin 1.9
<nigelb> mtaylor: the people you need to takl to are #canonical-isd for login.ubuntu.com
<mtaylor> nigelb: sweet. thanks!
<Daviey> nigelb: hah, i didn't even know #canonical-isd existed.. and i'm lurking in there! :)
<nigelb> Daviey: lol, and even more bwahahah for the second :P
<nigelb> mtaylor: I don't remember who but I think IS would know who to talk to about moinmoin openid.
<nigelb> I remember there was a point of contact, but I don't know which exact person that was.
<nigelb> I'll ask around and get back about that.
<Turl> newz2000: hi
<newz2000> hey Turl
<Turl> newz2000: hi
<Turl> newz2000: did you get a chance to talk with the popcon guy? I forgot completely the other day, and just went to check, the data is still not being updated :(
<newz2000> I did e-mail him, I believe it was working
<newz2000> I can e-mail him again.
<newz2000> Yeah, I got a reply Jul 18th saying it was fixed.
<newz2000> OK, just notified him again.
<Turl> hmm
<Turl> looks like it's not a complete stall, seems to be updated but no so frequently
<Turl> I just saw two same values and worried again
<Turl> probably the popcon server got small for such a big dataset
<cjohnston> for some reason this admin team isnt being broken apart: http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-br
<mhall119> Ronnie: ping
<Ronnie> mhall119: pong
<mhall119> cjohnston: Ronnie: the LTP branch has a static image of a google map that links to events
<mhall119> is there a way we can make that a dynamic map of actual upcoming events?
<Ronnie> mhall119: that map is the small to be really usefull
<Ronnie> it only costs render time
<mhall119> in that case, what would your thoughts be of replacing the image with the 2 links we had on the homepage previously, the ones for upcoming global and team events?
<Ronnie> an image is much more 'attractive' than the links
<Ronnie> cjohnston: strange why Fábio Nogueira is not marked as admin. One thing that i foud is that 'Fábio Nogueira' is the admin in ubuntu-br and in the admin-team of ubuntu-br
<mhall119> yeah, not sure if he was just recently made an admin or not, but we have no profile info for him
<mhall119> Ronnie: do you think it would be possible to generate the google maps images periodically from the command line?
<mhall119> right now it's kind of misleading, in that it looks like it's showing you the upcoming events
<Ronnie> screenshots from CL could be hard i think. there was a screenshot tool for translations (ubuntu manual used it) but i dont know whats that capable of
<Ronnie> i think it still would make no sense, because the marker clusters are placed in the center of multiple makers. the location of the cluster makers makes no sense on such small map
<Ronnie> it could end in the ocean for example
<Ronnie> mhall119: also the hand made can be 'designed' to look better by dividing the markers in a natural way
<daker> mhall119, https://code.launchpad.net/~daker/loco-directory/fix.tests/+merge/72803
<mhall119> daker: nice! thanks for fixing that
<mhall119> Ronnie: cjohnston: do we want to do something with the big continent-select map before we start pushing the LTP updates?
<Ronnie> mhall119: no plans (and time) here
<Ronnie> just got my first appartment ;)
#ubuntu-website 2011-08-25
<cjohnston> mhall119: https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisjohnston/loco-directory/LTP-Blogroll/+merge/69861 please
<mhall119> cjohnston: what did you mean about the map image?
<mhall119> you think it's okay to deploy that as it is, or do you want to wait until we do something different with it?
<cjohnston> as is
<mhall119> ok
<cjohnston> i dont think we should delay until someone can code up the image stuff
<mhall119> approved then
<cjohnston> .17
<newz2000> Turl: IS says that popcon is workign like normal. Please let me know if you find otherwise.
#ubuntu-website 2011-08-26
<mhall119> cjohnston: we have feedparser installed
<daker> mhall119, i will start writing some tests, but i don't know what's need to be tested
<daker> mhall119, any idea ?
<mhall119> daker: for the blog feeds?
<daker> anything that needs tests
<daker> mhall119, we don't have tests for the blog feeds ?
<mhall119> i don't remember if I did
<daker> mhall119, cjohnston https://code.launchpad.net/~daker/loco-directory/ltp-blog-fixes/+merge/73095
<daker> nigelb, ^
#ubuntu-website 2011-08-27
<daker> newz2000, ping
<newz2000> hey daker
<daker> quick question: is http://www.canonical.com/rss.xml have always 10items ?
<daker> newz2000, ^
<newz2000> daker: let me look
<daker> ty
<daker> t
<newz2000> daker: sorry, I can't easily find where that's set at
<daker> newz2000, no problem
<Ronnie> mhall119, cjohnston: i have a question about event timezones
<Ronnie> why is the timezone only localized if the event contains an venue or channel?
<mhall119> Ronnie: channel doesn't matter
<mhall119> it'll use the venue if it has one
<mhall119> then it'll try using the team's default timezone
<mhall119> otherwise it'll be UTC
<Ronnie> mhall119: http://pastebin.com/iyu2S24K
<Ronnie> it specifically checks for a venue, then channel, else UTC
<mhall119> so it does, I didn't remember that
<mhall119> I'm not really sure what the rationale was behind that either
<Ronnie> mhall119: did you wrote that code?
<mhall119> I might have....but for the life of me I can't understand why I would
<mhall119> so I'll just blame nigelb for it, since he's asleep and can't defend himse
<mhall119> himself
<Ronnie> mhall119: what do you think of this? http://pastebin.com/RCUe5M4Y
<mhall119> Ronnie: .all should be .filter
<Ronnie> just noticed, but was too slow to type
<Ronnie> any other remarks?
<daker> hello
<mhall119> Ronnie: nope, that looks sane to me
<Ronnie> hey daker
<Ronnie> mhall119: ill go testing and pushing than
<mhall119> good evening daker
<daker> mhall119, is the test looking good now ?
<mhall119> daker: sorry I haven't gotten to it yet, been fixing summit
<daker> ok
<daker> mhall119, any idea what's the problem http://paste.ubuntu.com/676242/ ?
<daker> ah got it
<Ronnie> merge is ready to be reviewed: https://code.launchpad.net/~ronnie.vd.c/loco-directory/team-event-timezome/+merge/73152
<daker> woow my first ppa https://launchpad.net/~daker/+archive/slumber
<mhall119> \o/
<mhall119> PPAs are awesome
<daker> packaging is not easy :/
<mhall119> it gets easier
<mhall119> especially with bzr builddeb
<mhall119> also, once you get the packaging files done, you don't have to do much besides "dch -i" to update the changelog
#ubuntu-website 2011-08-28
<daker> now i am getting FAILEDTOBUILD
<mhall119> daker: missing build dependency?
<daker> yeah but i don't know which one
<cjohnston> daker__: mhall119 nigelb Ronnie.. anything else you want to see hit prior to the next release?
<cjohnston> mhall119: do you have access to view the crons on cranberry?
<Ronnie> cjohnston: nope. Just got the key of my new home. so my free develop time will still be little
<cjohnston> :-(
<czajkowski> the bug that every seems to be reporting
<czajkowski> the one where they cant see themselves when they create an event if thye've nevre logged in before
<czajkowski> is that being worked on ?
<cjohnston> not yet.. we havent come up with a good solution.. expecially with the problems that we had with the server
<czajkowski> then I'd suggst a mail to the loco contacts list
<czajkowski> as it keeps being reported and people are not looking at the list of reported bugs
<czajkowski> so they're cranky fair enough, but if they looked they can see it's been reported
<cjohnston> i havent seen it reported in a while
<czajkowski> might encourage people to then join in and help more
<czajkowski> about 10 days ago with sil
<czajkowski> 10 days ago really isn;t that long ago
<cjohnston> i forgot about sil's... If he doesn't check the bugs that are logged though, then i doubt a novice will
<czajkowski> and what about https://bugs.launchpad.net/loco-directory/+bug/833313
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 833313 in loco-directory "Missing Member in ubuntu-br (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 14)" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<czajkowski> is that not similar?
<cjohnston> similar yes, same bug, i dont believe so
<cjohnston> both are profile issues, but his should be created automagically.. with that one, im wondering if the cron job didnt get reactivated after the move back
<czajkowski> ah  ok
<cjohnston> but until IS wakes up, I wont know if my theory is correct
<czajkowski> nods
<czajkowski> ok
<czajkowski> thanks
<cjohnston> there are a couple problems:
<cjohnston> we cant currently create profiles on demand
<czajkowski> want me to fire a mail to contacts with boths those bgs as examples of profile issues
<czajkowski> and to remind people to look at the bugs before they report them
<cjohnston> we currently dont have the resources (or atleast not without verifying with IS first) to do a mass import of everyone, and then the newer ones will be smaller
<cjohnston> sure
<nigelb> Please don't do an import until Mike has had a chance to restore lost data.
<nigelb> New imports will make that harder.
<cjohnston> yup
<cjohnston> again.. waiting on IS
<czajkowski> cjohnston: what's the other bug so
<czajkowski> the one where you have to wait for the next day nearly
<cjohnston> there is bug 711649 bug 714040 bug 719472   bug 574049 has been dupped recently
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 711649 in loco-directory "When logging in for the first time, username doesn't show in Meeting Chair list (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 12)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/711649
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 714040 in loco-directory "missing Team Members (affects: 1) (heat: 1)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/714040
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 719472 in loco-directory "Teams associated with a user are not synced while logged in (affects: 1) (heat: 3)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/719472
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 574049 in loco-directory "User referred to as "openiduser44" in event RSVP (affects: 3) (dups: 1) (heat: 2)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/574049
<daker> hello
<cjohnston> hey daker
<daker> cjohnston, mhall119 are you on the east or west coast ?
<nigelb> both of them are east
<nigelb> but way too south for Irene ;)
<cjohnston> east
<cjohnston> irene went right past us
<cjohnston> i got rain from it
<daker> ah ok
<cjohnston> daker: why?
<daker> cjohnston, Irene ツ
<cjohnston> ehh
<cjohnston> whatever
<cjohnston> lol
<daker> anyone good at packaging ?
<czajkowski> mail sent
#ubuntu-website 2012-08-20
<daker> cjohnston: mhall119 WIP http://i.imgur.com/tY2GZ.png
<cjohnston> LOOKS NICE
<cjohnston> ssorry
<cjohnston> looks nice
<cjohnston> nigelb: ping
<TheDrums> I'm sure you've noticed that wiki/help/qa and some more friends are handing out the wrong cert for the domain?
#ubuntu-website 2012-08-21
<nigelb> cjohnston: pong?
<cjohnston> nigelb: ping
#ubuntu-website 2012-08-22
<nigelb> cjohnston: pong
<cjohnston> nigelb: are you around today at all?
<daker> cjohnston: any idea bug 1039563 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1039563 in LoCo Team Portal "Unable to create Event" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1039563
<nigelb> cjohnston: I'm around, but on terrible internets
<cjohnston> daker: I'm not really sure..
#ubuntu-website 2013-08-19
<cjohnston> jose: what ever happened with bug #1173276
<ubottu> bug 1173276 in Ubuntu QA Dashboard "Update release command to default the version number if none provided" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1173276
#ubuntu-website 2013-08-23
<daker> cjohnston: https://github.com/django/django/pull/376
<cjohnston> daker: is that south?
<daker> cjohnston: somehow, from the author of south
<daker> cjohnston: if you remember this http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/andrewgodwin/schema-migrations-for-django
<mhall119> newz2000: ping
<mhall119> newz2000: Happy Birthday dude!
#ubuntu-website 2016-08-24
<diddledan> anyone involved with the loco-team-portal, and mhall119 because you issued the call-to-action on the q&a a few weeks ago, I've done a lot of work to update the django version to a supported version, and the current LTS: https://code.launchpad.net/~diddledan/loco-team-portal/django-1.8/+merge/302983
<diddledan> the main thing to be aware of is that south (the database migration thingy) isn't supported on django 1.7 and 1.8 so I've rebuild the entire chain of migrations using the django-native migrations implementation from 1.7+
<mhall119> thanks diddledan
<mhall119> daker: ^^
<daker> yes i have seen the MRs
<diddledan> coolbeans :-)
<daker> the only issue that about the migration is IS anwser http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23085102/
<daker> i'll try to test the branches, then we can try to write a juju charm then ask IS to deploy it
<diddledan> I had issues running the test-suite (make test) but the site works for me in my system so I'm unsure whether the tests are wrong/outdated or if I actually have broken something but can't see the effects by browsing the front-end
<diddledan> if we want to target trusty rather than xenial, and therefore django 1.6, we will be able to continue using the south migrations for now until the next platform shift. I think it's best to go with 1.8 if we can, though, due to upstream's LTS status on that version supporting it until 2018
<mhall119> daker: there's already a nice django charm we can use, so that's easy as long as we don't need a mojo spec
<daker> mhall119: ok, i'll try to give it a try
<mhall119> daker: you can give marcoceppi a ping about it, he should be able to help
#ubuntu-website 2018-08-20
<eggy18> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<swapgs0> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<cheshire_cat> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<fford26> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<Guest11868> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
#ubuntu-website 2018-08-21
<eido1on> |         ___  _____
<eido1on> |     .'/,-Y"     "~-.
<eido1on> |    l.Y             ^.
<eido1on> |     /\               _\_      LOL DONGS
<eido1on> |    i           ___/"   "\
<eido1on> |    |          /"   "\   o !
<eido1on> |    l         ]     o !__./
<eido1on> |     \ _  _    \.___./    "~\
<eido1on> |      X \/ \            ___./
<eido1on> |     ( \ ___.   _..--~~"   ~`-.
<eido1on> |      ` Z,--   /               \
<eido1on> |        \__.  (   /       ______)
<eido1on> |          \   l  /-----~~" /
<eido1on> |           Y   \          /
<eido1on> |           |    "x______.^
<eido1on> |           |           \      |
<eido1on> |           j          /        |
<eido1on> |           |; ;  ;  ; ;  ;        /        ,--.........,
<eido1on> |           |; ;  ;  ;  ;/       ;       .'           -='.
<eido1on> |           | ;  ;  ; ; /       /       .\               '
<eido1on> |           |  ;   ;  /`      .\   _,=="  \             .'
<eido1on> |           \;  ; ; .'. _  ,_'\.\~"   //`. \          .'
<eido1on> |            |  ;  .___~' \ \- | |    /,\ `  \      ..'
<eido1on> |          ~ ; ; ;/  =="'' |`| | |       =="''\.==''
<eido1on> |          ~ /; ;/=""      |`| |`|   ==="`
<eido1on> |          ~..==`     \\   |`| / /=="`
<eido1on> |           ~` ~      /,\ / /= )")
<eido1on> |          ~ ~~         _')")
<eido1on> |          ~ ~   _,=~";`
<eido1on> |          ~  =~"|;  ;|       Homerbird
<eido1on> |           ~  ~ | ;  |       =========
<eido1on> |        ~ ~     |;|\ |
<eido1on> |                |/  \|
<kloeri20>                      _..._
<kloeri20>                   .-'     '-.
<kloeri20>                  /     _    _\
<kloeri20>                 /':.  (o)  /__)
<kloeri20>                /':. .,_    |  |
<kloeri20>               /': ; /  \   /_/
<blocked16> |            _........._
<blocked16> |         .-'.'.'.'.'.'.`-.
<blocked16> |       .'.'.'.'.'.'.'.'.'.`.
<blocked16> |      /.'.'               '.\
<blocked16> |      |.'    _.--...--._     |
<blocked16> |      \    `._.-.....-._.'   /
<blocked16> |      |     _..- .-. -.._   |
<blocked16> |   .-.'    `.    (o)   .'   '.-.
<blocked16> |  ( ^ \      `--.   .-'     / ^ )
<blocked16> |   \  /         .   .       \  /
<blocked16> |   /          .'     '.  .-    \
<blocked16> |  ( _.\    \ (_`-._.-'_)    /._\)
<blocked16> |   `-'  \   ' .--.          / `-'
<blocked16> |        |  / /|_| `-._.'\   |
<blocked16> |        |   |       |_| |   /
<blocked16> |         \   `.--.______.'  |
<blocked16> |          \                 |
<blocked16> |          |.       .   ` "` \
<blocked16> |         / '::'::'    /      ;
<blocked16> |        |':::' '::'  /       |
<blocked16> |        \   '::' _.-`;       ;
<blocked16> |        /`-..--;` ;  |       |
<blocked16> |       ;  ;  ;  ;  ; |       |
<blocked16> |       ; ;  ;  ; ;  ;        /        ,--.........,
<blocked16> |       |; ;  ;  ;  ;/       ;       .'           -='.
<blocked16> |       | ;  ;  ; ; /       /       .\               '
<blocked16> |       |  ;   ;  /`      .\   _,=="  \             .'
<blocked16> |       \;  ; ; .'. _  ,_'\.\~"   //`. \          .'
<blocked16> |       |  ;  .___~' \ \- | |    /,\ `  \      ..'
<blocked16> |     ~ ; ; ;/  =="'' |`| | |       =="''\.==''
<blocked16> |     ~ /; ;/=""      |`| |`|   ==="`
<blocked16> |     ~..==`     \\   |`| / /=="`
<blocked16> |      ~` ~      /,\ / /= )")
<Matrixiumn> |                --      --
<Matrixiumn> |              /:"  | /:'" |
<Matrixiumn> |            --  ___   ___  -
<Matrixiumn> |          /:.  /(o)\ /(o)\ .\
<Matrixiumn> |         |:|. ;\___/O\___/  :|  - LOL ANAL SEX WITH JON
<Matrixiumn> |         |:|. |  \__|__/  | .|    OR SLEEP?
<Matrixiumn> |         |:|.  \_,     ,_/  /
<Matrixiumn> |          \_ _ _         __/
<Matrixiumn> |          |.      ':. ;``"``\
<Matrixiumn> |         / '::'::'    /      ;
<Matrixiumn> |        |':::' '::'  /       |
<Matrixiumn> |        \   '::' _.-`;       ;
<Matrixiumn> |        /`-..--;` ;  |  _    |
<Matrixiumn> |       ;  ;  ;  ;  ; | /_\   |
<Matrixiumn> |       ; ;  ;  ; ;  ;  |-|   /        ,--.........,
<Matrixiumn> |       |; ;  ;  ;  ;/ '| |' ;       .'           -='.
<Matrixiumn> |       | ;  ;  ; ; /  'O,O"/       .\               '
<Matrixiumn> |       |  ;   ;  /`   "'".\   _,=="  \             .'
<Matrixiumn> |       \;  ; ; .'. _  ,_'\.\~"   //`. \          .'
<Matrixiumn> |       |  ;  .___~' \ \- | |    /,\ `  \      ..'
<Matrixiumn> |     ~ ; ; ;/  =="'' |`| | |       =="''\.==''
<Matrixiumn> |     ~ /; ;/=""      |`| |`|   ==="`
<Matrixiumn> |     ~..==`     \\   |`| / /=="`
<Matrixiumn> |      ~` ~      /,\ / /= )")
<Matrixiumn> |     ~ ~~         _')")
<lmartin925> ##################################
<lmartin925> ##################################
<lmartin925> ##################################
<lmartin925> ##################################
<lmartin925> ##################################
<lmartin925> ##################################
<lmartin925> ##################################
<lmartin925> ##################################
<lmartin925> ##################################
<lmartin925> ##################################
<lmartin925> ##################################
<lmartin925> ##################################
<lmartin925> ##################################
<lmartin925> ##################################
<lmartin925> ##################################
<lmartin925> ##################################
<lmartin925> ##################################
<lmartin925> ##################################
<lmartin925> ##################################
<lmartin925> ##################################
<lmartin925> ##################################
<lmartin925> ##################################
<moondoggy28>                   ____
<moondoggy28>               _,-'____``-.
<moondoggy28>              / ,='    `-. `.
<moondoggy28>            ,',  `.  _    `. \
<moondoggy28>            /.'`.  `.o)  /__| \
<moondoggy28>           | |':.`.  `.  |  | |
<moondoggy28>           `.\: ; /`.  `./_// /
<moondoggy28>            | \;  `"``.  `./ /
<moondoggy28>           ; `.`.      `.   /
<moondoggy28>          /    `._`----' ,-'
<moondoggy28>         ; '::.   `----'' {
<moondoggy28>        |.      ':. ;``"``\
<moondoggy28>       / '::'::'    /      ;
<moondoggy28>      |':::' '::'  /       |
<moondoggy28>      \   '::' _.-`;       ;
<moondoggy28>      /`-..--;` ;  |       |
<moondoggy28>     ;  ;  ;  ;  ; |       |
<moondoggy28>     ; ;  ;  ; ;  ;        /        ,--.........,
<moondoggy28>     |; ;  ;  ;  ;/       ;       .'           -='.
<moondoggy28>     | ;  ;  ; ; /       /       .\               '
<moondoggy28>     |  ;   ;  /`      .\   _,=="  \             .'
<moondoggy28>     \;  ; ; .'. _  ,_'\.\~"   //`. \          .'
<moondoggy28>     |  ;  .___~' \ \- | |    /,\ `  \      ..'
<moondoggy28>   ~ ; ; ;/  =="'' |`| | |       =="''\.==''
<moondoggy28>   ~ /; ;/=""      |`| |`|   ==="`
<moondoggy28>   ~..==`     \\   |`| / /=="`
<moondoggy28>    ~` ~      /,\ / /= )")
<moondoggy28>   ~ ~~         _')")
<moondoggy28>   ~ ~   _,=~";`
<moondoggy28>   ~  =~"|;  ;|       Fuck your birds
<moondoggy28>    ~  ~ | ;  |       ===============
<moondoggy28> ~ ~     |;|\ |
<moondoggy28>         |/  \|
<nope__> |
<nope__> |                  .---------.
<gildarts7>  *p e n i s b i r d p e n i s b i r d *
<gildarts7>  p     _..._                          p
<gildarts7>  e    ( ..__`'-.,--,                  e
<gildarts7>  n     '-._'-.__`\a\\                 n
<gildarts7>  i         '._  .' (|                 i
<gildarts7>  s            7    ||                 s
<gildarts7>  b           /   .' |                 b
<gildarts7>  i          / .-'  ,J                 i
<gildarts7>  r         /         \                r
<gildarts7>  d        ||   /      ;               d
<gildarts7>  *        ||  | HELLO |   ____        *
<gildarts7>  p        `\  \       |__/  ''\       p
<gildarts7>  e          '. \      /.-`    {}|     e
<gildarts7>  n           /\ `; .-'         /      n
<gildarts7>  i           \ ;(((    .--'\_/        i
<gildarts7>  s         .(((     .-;\              s
<gildarts7>  b    .--'`     ,;`'.'-;\             b
<gildarts7>  i your    __.'    '. .'\\            i
<gildarts7>  r dick --'         |  \ |            r
<gildarts7>  d                  \_\,_/            d
<gildarts7>  *p e n i s b i r d p e n i s b i r d *
<the_madman14>                  ___________________
<the_madman14>                 '.   ______________ '.
<the_madman14>                   |  |             '-'
<the_madman14>                   |__|
<the_madman14>                 ,'    ',
<the_madman14>               /"        "\
<the_madman14>              /____________\
<the_madman14>             /  ;  `"`"    }
<the_madman14>            ; ':.,         {
<the_madman14>           /      ;        }
<the_madman14>          ; '::.   ;\/\ /\ {
<the_madman14>         |.      ':. ;``"``\
<the_madman14>        / '::'::'    /      ;
<the_madman14>       |':::' '::'  /       |
<the_madman14>       \   '::' _.-`;       ;
<the_madman14>       /`-..--;` ;  |       |
<the_madman14>      ;  ;  ;  ;  ; |       |
<the_madman14>      ; ;  ;  ; ;  ;        /        ,--.........,
<the_madman14>      |; ;  ;  ;  ;/       ;       .'           -='.
<the_madman14>      | ;  ;  ; ; /       /       .\               '
<the_madman14>      |  ;   ;  /`      .\   _,=="  \             .'
<the_madman14>      \;  ; ; .'. _  ,_'\.\~"   //`. \          .'
<the_madman14>      |  ;  .___~' \ \- | |    /,\ `  \      ..'
<the_madman14>    ~ ; ; ;/  =="'' |`| | |       =="''\.==''
<the_madman14>    ~ /; ;/=""      |`| |`|   ==="`
<the_madman14>    ~..==`     \\   |`| / /=="`
<the_madman14>     ~` ~      /,\ / /= )")
<the_madman14>    ~ ~~         _')")
<the_madman14>    ~ ~   _,=~";`
<the_madman14>    ~  =~"|;  ;|       Soapdispenserbird
<the_madman14>     ~  ~ | ;  |       =================
<the_madman14>  ~ ~     |;|\ |
<the_madman14>          |/  \|
<Jacob843>                   _..._
<Jacob843>                .-'     '-.
<Jacob843>               /     _    _\
<Jacob843>              /':.  ($)  /__)
<Jacob843>             /':. .,_    '  \
<Jacob843>            |': ; /  \   '   \   With Jews...
<Jacob843>            /  ;  `"`"   '__  \  you lose!
<Jacob843>           ; ':.,        (___  |
<Jacob843>          /      ;       |   \_)
<Jacob843>         ; '::.   ;\/\ /\|
<Jacob843>        |.      ':. ;``"``\
<Jacob843>       / '::'::'    /      ;
<Jacob843>      |':::' '::'  /       |
<Jacob843>      \   '::' _.-`;       ;
<Jacob843>      /`-..--;` ;  |       |
<Jacob843>     ;  ;  ;  ;  ; |       |
<Jacob843>     ; ;  ;  ; ;  ;        /        ,--........,,
<Jacob843>     |; ;  ;  ;  ;/       ;       .'           -='.
<Jacob843>     | ;  ;  ; ; /       /       .\               :
<Jacob843>     |  ;   ;  /`      .\   _,=="  \             .'
<Jacob843>     \;  ; ; .'. _  ,_'\.\~"   //`. \          .'
<Jacob843>     |  ;  .___~' \ \- | |    /,\ `  \      _.'
<Jacob843>   ~ ; ; ;/  _,.-~'|`| | |       _,-''\..--'
<Jacob843>   ~ /; ;/=""      |`| |`|    _="`
<Jacob843>   ~..==`     \\   |`| / /_="`
<Jacob843>    ~` ~      /,\ / /_,)")
<Jacob843>   ~ ~~       _,.-)")
<Jacob843>   ~ ~   _,=~"|
<Jacob843>   ~  =~"|;  ;|       Judebird
<Jacob843>    ~  ~ | ;  |       ========
<Jacob843> ~ ~     |;|\ |
<Comstock_12> |                     _..._
<Comstock_12> |                  .-'     '-. ))
<Comstock_12> |              (( /     _    _\
<Comstock_12> |                /':. ((0)) /__)                      ____
<Comstock_12> |               /':. .,_    |  | -- TOLD U I WAS    _/    \
<Comstock_12> |              |': ; /  \  o/_/     HARDCORE       O_)     |,
<Comstock_12> |              /  ;  `"`"   o}o                      \____/ |
<Comstock_12> |          (( ; ':.,         o ))   ~~~~~~~~~~SHOA   /____\ |
<Comstock_12> |            /      ;      o }                         | |  |
<Comstock_12> |           ; '::.   ;\/\ /\ {o     I'M FUKCIN         |P|  ;
<Comstock_12> |       (( |.      ':. ;``"``\                         |E| /
<Comstock_12> |         / '::'::'    /    o ;                        |N|~
<Comstock_12> |     (( |':::' '::'  /       | ))                     |I|
<Comstock_12> |        \   '::' _.-`;      o; ))                     |S|
<Comstock_12> |        /`-..--;` ;  |       |            ___         |C|
<Comstock_12> |    (( ;  ;  ;  ;  ; |       | ))       _(_|_)___     |A|
<Comstock_12> |       ; ;  ;  ; ;  ;        /        ,(_|(_|_)|_),___|M|
<Comstock_12> |    (( |; ;  ;  ;  ;/       ;       .'           -='.___|
<Comstock_12> |       | ;  ;  ; ; /       / ))    .\               :
<Comstock_12> |       |  ;   ;  /`      .\   _,=="  \             .'
<Comstock_12> |       \;  ; ; .'. _  ,_'\.\~"   //`. \          .'
<Comstock_12> |       |  ;  .___~' \ \- | |    /,\ `  \      _.'
<Comstock_12> |     ~ ; ; ;/  _,.-~'|`| | |       _,-''\..--'
<Comstock_12> |     ~ /; ;/=""      |`| |`|    _="`
<Comstock_12> |     ~..==`     \\   |`| / /_="`
<Comstock_12> |      ~` ~      /,\ / /_,)")
<Comstock_12> |     ~ ~~       _,.-)")
<Comstock_12> |     ~ ~   _,=~"|
<Comstock_12> |     ~  =~"|;  ;|       Ripperbird
<Comstock_12> |      ~  ~ | ;  | ))    ==========
<Comstock_12> |   ~ ~  (( |;|\ |
<Comstock_12> |           |/  \|
#ubuntu-website 2018-08-22
<Guest80114> ##################################
<Guest80114> ##################################
<Guest80114> ##################################
<Guest80114> ##################################
<^Phantom^25> |                                  ___
<^Phantom^25> |                 ,---.        /""'_,/
<^Phantom^25> |                 |    '\''""-:   /
<^v>          __
<Cork15> |         ___  _____
<Cork15> |     .'/,-Y"     "~-.
<Cork15> |    l.Y             ^.
<information1>                      _..._
<JSharp5>                   _..._
<interd0me> |                --      --
<Tools26>               ._-~~)~~---_
<Tools26>              (   (        }_
<Tools26>            _( `-, ) -~~- (   ,
<foddo1>  *p e n i s b i r d p e n i s b i r d *
<roger_rabbit4> Delink the sacred server
<roger_rabbit4> Sodomize the holy channel
<roger_rabbit4> Drink the red blood of the wife of lilo
<roger_rabbit4> Masturbation on the dead body of freenode
<roger_rabbit4> The king of PDPC is dead
<roger_rabbit4> and so are the lies
<roger_rabbit4> Vomit on the host of Wikipedos
<roger_rabbit4> Masturbate on the throne of #ruby-lang
<roger_rabbit4> Break the seals of lilo's oper block
<roger_rabbit4> Drink the sweet blood of #emacs
<roger_rabbit4> Taste the open sores
<roger_rabbit4> Sodomize open source
<roger_rabbit4> The king of PDPC is an idiot
<roger_rabbit4> The IRC network will burn
<roger_rabbit4> Delink the IRC server
<roger_rabbit4> Rob Levin is dead
<roger_rabbit4> Stability is gone
<roger_rabbit4> Security is gone
<roger_rabbit4> The servers are burned
<roger_rabbit4> Covered in black shit
<roger_rabbit4> Rape the Wikipedos
<roger_rabbit4> Unclean birth of lilo's autistic children
<roger_rabbit4> Freenode will fall
<roger_rabbit4> Fuck the network
<roger_rabbit4> Fuck Rob Levin
<roger_rabbit4> Fuck the Wikipedos
<roger_rabbit4> Fuck the gods of Freenode
<roger_rabbit4> Fuck the name of Lilo
<exponent>                .======.
<Davnit15> |                     _..._
#ubuntu-website 2018-08-23
<PlasmaStar16> |         ___  _____
<ws2k327> |                     _..._
<mdoep19> |                     _..._
<mdoep19> |                  .- _    '-.
<mdoep19> |                 /  (o) _   _\
<LuK133711>                   ''=~(
<doaks>        _.+._
<doaks>      (^\/^\/^)
<doaks>       \@*@*@/
<doaks>       {_____}
<doaks>     /)))))))))
<doaks>    //) __   __\
<doaks>    C==/_o|^|o_\
<doaks>    |      _\  )
<doaks>     \   .--- /
<doaks>    _/`-. __.'_
<doaks>  /` \`'-,._./|\
<doaks> /    \ /`\_/\/ \
#ubuntu-website 2018-08-24
<mdk20>                        ,'
<mdk20>                      ,'
<mdk20>                    ,;,
<mdk20>                  ,'' ,',._
<mdk20>                ,',.''     '-.
<mdk20>              ,'  /     _    _\
<mdk20>                 /':.  (o)  /__)      /\
<mdk20>                /':. .,_    |  |      \ \     
<mdk20>               |': ; /  \   /_/        \ \__
<mdk20>               /  ;  `"`"    }       _,'\ \ ',
<mdk20>              ; ':.,         {    _,'    \ \'
<mdk20>             /      ;        }  ,'        \ \
<mdk20>            ; '::.   ;\/\ /\ {,'          ;\ \
<mdk20>           |.      ':. ;``"``\         .,'  \/
<mdk20>          / '::'::'    /      ;     ,''
<mdk20>         |':::' '::'  /       |.,.;'
<mdk20>         \   '::' _.-`;       ;
<mdk20>         /`-..--;` ;  |       |
<mdk20>        ;  ;  ;  ;  ; |       |
<mdk20>        ; ;  ;  ; ;  ;        /        ,--.........,
<mdk20>        |; ;  ;  ;  ;/       ;       .'           -='.
<mdk20>        | ;  ;  ; ; /       /       .\               '
<mdk20>        |  ;   ;  /`      .\   _,=="  \         
<mdk20>        \;  ; ; .'. _  ,_'\.\~"   //`. \          .'
<mdk20>        |  ;  .___~' \ \- | |    /,\ `  \      ..'
<mdk20>      ~ ; ; ;/  =="'' |`| | |       =="''\.==''
<mdk20>      ~ /; ;/=""      |`| |`|   ==="`
<mdk20>      ~..==`     \\   |`| / /=="`
<mdk20>       ~` ~      /,\ / /= )")
<mdk20>      ~ ~~         _')")  
<mdk20>      ~ ~   _,=~";`
<mdk20>      ~  =~"|;  ;|       Collegebird
<mdk20>       ~  ~ | ;  |       ===========
<mdk20>    ~ ~     |;|\ |
<mdk20>            |/  \|
<ugjka4> |            _........._
<mappum>                     _..._
#ubuntu-website 2018-08-25
<Turbo-Folker>        _.+._
<Turbo-Folker>      (^\/^\/^)
<Turbo-Folker>       \@*@*@/
<Turbo-Folker>       {_____}
<Turbo-Folker>     /)))))))))
<Turbo-Folker>    //) __   __\
<Turbo-Folker>    C==/_o|^|o_\
<Turbo-Folker>    |      _\  )
<Turbo-Folker>     \   .--- /
<Turbo-Folker>    _/`-. __.'_
<Turbo-Folker>  /` \`'-,._./|\
<Turbo-Folker> /    \ /`\_/\/ \
<ccallahan6>                        /\
<ccallahan6>                       / \;
<ccallahan6>                      /   \
<ccallahan6>                     /     \
<ccallahan6>                    /       \
<ccallahan6>                   /  _______\
<ccallahan6>                  /  / (o) /__)
<ccallahan6>                 /   \_____|  | -- IF THAT'S A NIGGER,
<ccallahan6>                /          /_/     A NIGGER,
<ccallahan6>               (_ _         |      A NIGGER I SAY,
<ccallahan6>              /   _   _    _)      THEN THE KU KLUX KLAN
<ccallahan6>             / __  __   __ _|      IS HERE TO STAY
<ccallahan6>            (_______________)
<ccallahan6>            /      ;        }
<ccallahan6>           ; '::.   ;\/\ /\ {
<ccallahan6>          |.      ':. ;``"``\
<ccallahan6>         / '::'::'    /      ;
<ccallahan6>        |':::' '::'  /       |
<ccallahan6>        \   '::' _.-`;       ;
<ccallahan6>        /`-..--;` ;  |       |
<ccallahan6>       ;  ;  ;  ;  ; |       |
<ccallahan6>       ; ;  ;  ; ;  ;        /        ,--........,,
<ccallahan6>       |; ;  ;  ;  ;/       ;       .'           -='.
<ccallahan6>       | ;  ;  ; ; /       /       .\               :
<ccallahan6>       |  ;   ;  /`      .\   _,=="  \             .'
<ccallahan6>       \;  ; ; .'. _  ,_'\.\~"   //`. \          .'|
<ccallahan6>       |  ;  .___~' \ \- | |    /,\ `  \      _.'  |
<ccallahan6>     ~ ; ; ;/  _,.-~'|`| | |       _,-''\..--'|    'o
<ccallahan6>     ~ /; ;/=""      |`| |`|    _="`|     |   |   /|
<ccallahan6>     ~..==`     \\   |`| / /_="`|  o'     |   'o  /'\
<ccallahan6>      ~` ~      /,\ / /_,)")    'o /|\   o'  /|\
<mub>                   ____
#ubuntu-website 2018-08-26
<p3pp3rb0x>   ________________ _      .    ____      *
<Zimmedon24>               ._-~~)~~---_
<Zimmedon24>              (   (        }_
<Zimmedon24>            _( `-, ) -~~- (   ,
<Zimmedon24>           (,_` --( ,.'.._,-'  )
<Frogging10112>                        ,'
<Frogging10112>                      ,'
<Frogging10112>                    ,;,
<Frogging10112>                  ,'' ,',._
<Frogging10112>                ,',.''     '-.
<Frogging10112>              ,'  /     _    _\
<Frogging10112>                 /':.  (o)  /__)      /\
<Frogging10112>                /':. .,_    |  |      \ \     
<Frogging10112>               |': ; /  \   /_/        \ \__
<Frogging10112>               /  ;  `"`"    }       _,'\ \ ',
<Frogging10112>              ; ':.,         {    _,'    \ \'
<Frogging10112>             /      ;        }  ,'        \ \
<Frogging10112>            ; '::.   ;\/\ /\ {,'          ;\ \
<Frogging10112>           |.      ':. ;``"``\         .,'  \/
<Frogging10112>          / '::'::'    /      ;     ,''
<Frogging10112>         |':::' '::'  /       |.,.;'
<Frogging10112>         \   '::' _.-`;       ;
<Frogging10112>         /`-..--;` ;  |       |
<Frogging10112>        ;  ;  ;  ;  ; |       |
<Frogging10112>        ; ;  ;  ; ;  ;        /        ,--.........,
<Frogging10112>        |; ;  ;  ;  ;/       ;       .'           -='.
<Frogging10112>        | ;  ;  ; ; /       /       .\               '
<Frogging10112>        |  ;   ;  /`      .\   _,=="  \         
<Frogging10112>        \;  ; ; .'. _  ,_'\.\~"   //`. \          .'
<Frogging10112>        |  ;  .___~' \ \- | |    /,\ `  \      ..'
<Frogging10112>      ~ ; ; ;/  =="'' |`| | |       =="''\.==''
<Frogging10112>      ~ /; ;/=""      |`| |`|   ==="`
<Frogging10112>      ~..==`     \\   |`| / /=="`
<Frogging10112>       ~` ~      /,\ / /= )")
<Frogging10112>      ~ ~~         _')")  
<Frogging10112>      ~ ~   _,=~";`
<Frogging10112>      ~  =~"|;  ;|       Collegebird
<Frogging10112>       ~  ~ | ;  |       ===========
<Frogging10112>    ~ ~     |;|\ |
<Frogging10112>            |/  \|
<planetmaker16> |         ___  _____
<funnel18> ##################################
<alekz>                     _..._
<alekz>                  .-'     '-.
<alekz>                 /     _\   _\
